# A couple garage pics



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Just a few pics of the project. Richie Hoffman, the engine builder, doing some thinking......( Richie has a 9.04 sec Grand Am)


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

nice floors Eric....been kicking around some construction sales ideas for spring and one was offering epoxied logos for the floors (a friend does the floors) and garage makeovers (have a cabinet guy that does amazing stuff)....us car guys will buy anything thats cool...buddy has a breezeway he wants to close in, i am trying to talk him into two post hoist for his foxbody, vaulted ceiling so he can store it up top, epoxy floor with a mustang motif, black diamond plate laminate cabinets w/stainless counters.

add a 58" LED surround sound and a leather sofa or two and hoist up the car andarty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't forget the beer tap!:cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

piston rods outta do the trick:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

*a little more progress*

I got the front hubs on the spindles.....I hope the car forgives me for putting borrowed Camaro wheels and tires on it ! Now it can roll onto the flatbed for a body test fit..........I should probably "clean up the work area".


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> I got the front hubs on the spindles.....I hope the car forgives me for putting borrowed Camaro wheels and tires on it ! Now it can roll onto the flatbed for a body test fit..........I should probably "clean up the work area".


Not only are they Camaro wheels, they are the ugliset Camaro wheels ever. C4 corvette wheels might have been better, and that's saying something. I don't think it will forgive you.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That's what I'm afraid of ! If I knew exactly what my wheel well clearances were, I would buy the proper tires and rims.......now I'm gonna get an attitude and nothing will fit, or go easy with the build, until I remove those Camaro wheels....:rofl::cheers


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> That's what I'm afraid of ! If I knew exactly what my wheel well clearances were, I would buy the proper tires and rims.......now I'm gonna get an attitude and nothing will fit, or go easy with the build, until I remove those Camaro wheels....:rofl::cheers


You could do a happy medium between your final wheels and the Camaro wheels and put it on cinder blocks. :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking good, what are you going to do with the frame?? POR 15? Paint? Powder coat? Clear coat?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Rukee! The chassis will be gloss black powder coat. The 4 link, and spacers, A arms, etc will be metallic silver powder coat. I am gonna have the floor and trunk pan 'Line-X'd semi gloss black. I also have a stock replacement gas tank made of stainless steel (polished).......starting to make some progress......if the winter would just give us a break......... How have you been?:cheers Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Been doing good, just been snowing for like 10 days in a row and another 7" expected for tonight, plus some computer issues keep me off line. But other then that, just looking for a way to get to your house to help (take over) putting your new car together.   :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i say polish and clearcoat the frame, and put in lexan floor pans with no carpet....thats too pretty to cover up!!! .....build arty: at Eric's


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I did think of polishing the frame and clear powdercoating it.....as far as a party, We should wait till it gets warm out! (pool and boat party)...70mph water skiing anyone?arty: Thanks for the compliments fellas!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Eric Animal said:


> 70mph water skiing anyone?arty: Thanks for the compliments fellas!


Only if you have a _really_ short rope and promise to take the corners really really fast.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

last time I water skied cost me 20,000 for the shoulder surgery that ensued....but i'll drive....


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I was gonna ask Bobby to drive...that way when we are done, he could drop us off IN the house.....:lol: (Sorry Bobby)


----------

